# inventory tracking



## ishmam (Dec 26, 2022)

hello guys i am making my invoices using mrexcel's create invoice and add invoice no and post to register video i watched and now i am wondering if i can have a seperate worksheet where i could list my inventory and right after i click the post button my inventory gets matched and deducted, i basically want to track my inventory with my physical stock


----------

